# Good, Bad, and the Gone



## BensalemAngler

I got out yesterday for about an hour. Was fishing my all time favorite crackbait. Bait got stuck, at least I thought, then my drag was being pulled like I have never seen it before.

I kept the drag loose and fought the fish for about 5 minutes, then stupid me decided I was going to horse him in.

Line broke and lost my favorite crankbait. I am guessing I fowl hooked either a carp or cat fish. All I know is when I did get it to the surface the splash was the biggest I have ever see. 

I was shaking and scared and excited all at once, only to have myself F-Up and do something stupid.


----------



## Jim

That stinks! What is your all time favorite crankbait?


----------



## shizzy

Also- if you dont mind sharing, what body of water in Bucks were you fishing? I mostly fish the Doylestown area in Bucks County. Lake Galena, Nockamixon, the Neshaminy creek and lots of local ponds.


----------



## BensalemAngler

Rapala Glass Shad


----------



## Captain Ahab

Sounds like a big old channel cat got you!


That or you caught Galennesse, the Lake Galena Mythical Lure Eater


----------



## BassAddict

AnAngler said:


> I was shaking and scared and excited all at once, only to have myself F-Up and do something stupid.



I know how you feel angler and have lost sleep over them really big F-UPS lol


----------



## mr.fish

I think that very same thing happened to all of us a few times over.


----------



## BensalemAngler

shizzy said:


> Also- if you dont mind sharing, what body of water in Bucks were you fishing? I mostly fish the Doylestown area in Bucks County. Lake Galena, Nockamixon, the Neshaminy creek and lots of local ponds.



PMed you but for the rest of you in Bucks County, it is the Shopping Center Lake at 13 and 413. Right in the middle of the Superfresh and the Hospital. 

It's illegal b/c a couple of years back some dirty slobs were leaving all their crap around, well at least that is what the hospital told me. I try and clean up others stuff as much as possible when i am there. I usally fish where there are no signs posted so I can "play dumb" if I am ever approached.


----------



## shamoo

When I head up to Levittown Lake, I see people fishing by the hospital, I didnt see no fishing signs. Is it legal to fish the lake by the WM?


----------



## BensalemAngler

shamoo said:


> When I head up to Levittown Lake, I see people fishing by the hospital, I didnt see no fishing signs. Is it legal to fish the lake by the WM?



WM? Walmart do you mean? If so then the entire lake is illegal. It is posted on the light posts. I called and talked to the head of Mantience for the info on the lake. I have never gotten grief there but know others who have.


----------



## nicdicarlo

I'll take a fowl hooked channy on bass tackle any day. You won't get too many fights like that. If it was a channel, there's a pretty good chance it was going after that crankbait too. Its exciting when stuff like that happens. I'm sorry for the debacle.


----------



## redbug

I know that lake I have fished it many times over the years. I started fishing it back when the golf driving range was on the prop. some of my biggest pa shore fishing bass have been caught there. 

Wayne


----------



## shamoo

WM=Waste Mamagement, I forget the exit # you take, the lake is right next to it also theres a lake back by a little school near Lower bucks hospital, know that one?


----------



## BensalemAngler

I know them all, I live in Bensalem so I stalk many of the ponds around there. Except Penn Warner's. I ahve no desire to arrested.


----------



## shamoo

Someone had told me they opened that up to the public, a pay to launch type thing, could I have been deceived?


----------



## BensalemAngler

No sure about that, you could be right. I try and stay aways from both Penn Warner and Falls Township Park.


----------



## shamoo

Mr. AnAngler, is that because they get too crowded, Penn Warner might be a good investment of a couple of bucks to launch(if what I was told is true) suppose to be some beggins in there. A friend if mine , just starting out fishing, was taken there and caught a 4 lber


----------



## Captain Ahab

$515.00 per person membership - ???

Plus $2.50 per foot for the boat 

plus $1.75 per hp for the motor 

and they charge additional fees for storage 

https://www.pennwarner.com/pricing/pricing.asp

*No thanks*


----------



## BensalemAngler

Please call me Ron, you make me feel old witht he Mr. stuff.

As David said the price is way to high for me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ron - Mr. Shamoo calls everyone Mr. It is his way of being respectful - I like it.

Usually, the other members make fun of me, tell me I have a big head and such, but not Mr. Shamoo, he is a class act!


----------



## BensalemAngler

Ok then Mr. it is. He definately is a class act.


----------



## little anth

thats just the kind of guy he is. o like that about him


----------



## Waterwings

esquired said:


> $515.00 per person membership - ???
> Plus $2.50 per foot for the boat, plus $1.75 per hp for the motor, and they charge additional fees for storage.



:shock: What are the fees used for? That's just crazy! Plus they charge you to launch _and_ a hp fee in addition to the annual membership fee? 

To launch a boat at my favorite (electric only) lake, it costs $2.42 for a boating permit (a decal for the sides of the boat), no renewal required.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> $515.00 per person membership - ???
> Plus $2.50 per foot for the boat, plus $1.75 per hp for the motor, and they charge additional fees for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: What are the fees used for? That's just crazy! Plus they charge you to launch _and_ a hp fee in addition to the annual membership fee?
> 
> To launch a boat at my favorite (electric only) lake, it costs $2.42 for a boating permit (a decal for the sides of the boat), no renewal required.
Click to expand...


It is stocked lake and they load it up with trophy fish! Heck, they even have Northern Pike put in.

I woudl never join, kinda like fishing in an aquarium or on a fish farm


----------



## Waterwings

I don't think I'd be joining either.


----------

